# Name ideas!



## diane (Nov 7, 2010)

So we need some name ideas for our baby boy. We know we don't want a "common" people name, but other than that are perplexed. Any thoughts?


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Your lutino is very cute.  I just got a lutino a few days ago as well. What kind of names are you thinking about? Are you sure he's a boy?


----------



## diane (Nov 7, 2010)

Not 100% sure because I have no idea how to tell the gender, but they said he's a boy. I'll have to find out for sure or go with a gender neutral name. As far as names, we are at a loss! I tried all the Harry Potter names but the bf said no to them. ha ha! 

I tend to names with unique letters, like z and x. I was thinking Zeus, Zazu, Mr. X, Xerxes... or something like Peanut, Cacahuète (French for peanut). BF is from France so a French name could be nice. 

Maybe we'll give it a few days to learn more about his personality. He's such a sweetie and seems to be a smartie-pants. He likes to step up and cuddle, very friendly.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Walt 
Warner
Webster
Wesley
Whit
Whip
Williberto
Wilson
Whiskey
Wolf
Woody
Wright
Wynne
Xavier
Xia
Xackery
Yaak
Yitro
Yackov
Yaw
Yu
Yoxy
Zitro
Zac
Zero


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

I like Zeus.  By any chance do you know/ can you find out the mutations of his parents? If you can, we might be able to know his sex for sure. Lutinos can't be visually sexed, but we might know based on his parents. If not, you'll have to judge by behaviour.


----------



## jenn1954 (May 6, 2010)

I am partial to Zeus but here is a website of some cute names...

http://www.cockatiel.com/names.shtml


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I say Zazu!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

whisky 
yogi
zippy


----------



## diane (Nov 7, 2010)

I realllllly wanted Zeus, but the bf decided (after much debate) to go with Soleil. 

I had no idea luntinos could not be visually sexed (I obviously do not know a lot about cockatiels, yay for this message board). 

So going with behavioral cues, what would I watch for to help determine the sex? I think one of the things I look for is noise? Males tend to chirp more?


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Males tend to be noisier, yes. While hens will usually only chirp (although my hen chirps *a lot*), males will make intricate noises and sing. This isn't always the case, but it's a general rule.

Males will also make "heart wings" -- wings up and back slightly -- while hens tend to make "bat wings" and hang slightly or completely upside-down whilst flapping. You don't know the mutation of Soleil's parents? I ask because lutino is a sex-linked mutation, which essentially means that if her father is lutino and mother isn't, she's definitely a hen. (The same goes for pearl, cinnamon, and I think pastelface as well.) 

Good luck with Soleil; it's a nice name and she's very pretty.


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking for names is actually how I found this site, haha. And, Clawsworth, I saw your signature and thought Nimbus was genius (I'm a huge HP fan). I considered it for a while before going with Albus. 

Soleil is nice. I actually have a list I made of names while I was deciding on one. They're all for an all-white bird, though (in addition to the HP reference, Albus also means white in Latin).


----------



## LoveAllPets (Oct 31, 2010)

Here 
Nash 
Icon
ace 
austin 
silas
tundra
twill
salem
nike
ink
skipper
harley
spade 
ace
hudson 
bentley
preston
paisley
siren 
oliver
ember
spudnick
solo
jersey 
I have a whole book haha


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

willowsalbus said:


> Looking for names is actually how I found this site, haha. And, Clawsworth, I saw your signature and thought Nimbus was genius (I'm a huge HP fan). I considered it for a while before going with Albus.


Haha, as it turns out, Nimbus isn't named after the Nimbus 3000 in Harry Potter.  Even though I've read all of the books, I actually wasn't even thinking about that when I named her (perhaps only subconsciously). I was looking up in the sky on the way home from getting her and looking up at the clouds when I thought of "Nimbus."


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cant wait till i see it, not happy about being in two parts though. I know what happens as i read the books, cant wait lol


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

Clawsworth said:


> Haha, as it turns out, Nimbus isn't named after the Nimbus 3000 in Harry Potter.  Even though I've read all of the books, I actually wasn't even thinking about that when I named her (perhaps only subconsciously). I was looking up in the sky on the way home from getting her and looking up at the clouds when I thought of "Nimbus."


Haha, I thought that might also be the case. By the way, I think it's 2000 not 3000. Could be wrong.

Yes, I am that much of a nerd.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

willowsalbus said:


> Haha, I thought that might also be the case. By the way, I think it's 2000 not 3000. Could be wrong.
> 
> Yes, I am that much of a nerd.


Its 2000 :blush:


----------

